# BUckeye Lake Carp-In Review (Short Version)



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Gang, 

The full long version will be released on this site, CAG site, and in the next NACA. Here is the short version:

CAG Ohio Buckeye Lake Carp-In

Central Ohio Regional Review 
July 9-11, 2004 
Buckeye Lake, Millersport, OH 
Brooks Park 

Yet another carp-in, and yet another great time had by all on the banks. Buckeye Lake was home to our July fish-in of 2004, Brooks Park to be exact. We had nearly 20 anglers participate in this month's event, even though the weather was less than perfect. 

Friday night brought out a few of the hardcore carpers in Ohio, as well as a couple of new faces. Brian Graham and his son Mitchell landed over 30 carp from Sunset Friday night to Sunrise Saturday morning, fishing mostly dough. Awesome sight to behold. Mitchell landed his first carp ever. Congrats on your catch! Scott Hollar also had his sons with him Friday night: Tyler 10yrs and Christopher 8yrs. They had a great time and landed some fish in the process. Make sure you see the photo album below to see all of the pics! My cousin Andrew Sands also attended, a Jr. carper and new CAG member for Ohio. He managed 2 fish on his new carpin' outfit over the weekend, which brought a great smile to his face. Congrats to all of the youngsters who had a very successful weekend! You guys are the future of carpin', and we hope you will continue to share this endeavour with us! 

Saturday morning brought out a few more anglers, and a few more fish were caught. Numbers definitely were not there this year, and I suppose this had to do with the high algae bloom in the water, making for a very cloudy green haze to the water. Visibility was near nothing due to the algae. Water temps seemed fine, and there were plenty of fish in the area, just not feeding or couldn't find the bait very well. 

By Saturday afternoon, everyone was starting to yell cries of hunger, so CAG Ohio didn't disappoint yet again! Our own chef Sean "Mishio" Lehman prepared a great bankside lunch for the anglers consisting of Egg Bolies (Stromboli made with Egg Roll Wrappers), and Garlic and Teriyaki chicken wings, as well as his famous pickled eggs. Other items such as salad, pasta salad, macaroni and potato salad, chips/dips, pop, and other items supplied by the attending members rounded out the meal. Fantastic job guys. You once again put the Ohio CAG on the map! 

By Saturday evening, the smoldering sun and heat/humidity had taken it's toll on most everyone. A couple of members decided to stay into the middle of the night, but with sunburns and heat exhaustion, most decided to pack it up and head for home by early evening. 

Thanks again for everyone that attended the event. Sorry the fishing wasn't better, but that's why they call it fishing and not catching! Besides, sitting on the bank enjoying each others company, and having our traditional bankside cookout, as well as sharing what we love the most: carping is what it is all about! Hope to see all of you and more at our next event, which is Dillon Lake in August. Keep updated on all events at http://www.cagohio.net Until then 

For pictures of the event, Visit this link 
If you have pictures, please email them to me at [email protected] so I can add them to the album. Thanks again everyone!


----------

